# Home Remedy for Strep?



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has a really good Home Remedy for Strep. I'm not entirely sure that I have strep but I've definitely got some of the symptoms, all I'm lacking is a fever. I'm gargling Saltwater (ugh) and drinking fluids and I'm going to have the hubby stop by a store and get some medicine tomorrow. But I want to know if any of you personally have a good "cure" for it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

How do treatments usually work for you? For instance for me i have never found a home remedy that works as my body is immune to many OTC and other kinds of drugs/treatments. I have had strep throat countless times, (worst year had strep, mono 1 week after strep then another dose of strep back to back from mono) each time getting it i have always needed stronger and stronger treatments. For me this goes for any illness, i also get sick easily. (if a cold goes around i get the flu, etc)

So as to a home remedy if it works for one may not work for others.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You shouldn't play around with Strep Throat that needs to be treated with antibiotics. Anyway you can get to the DR?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there are things you can do for sore throats like gurgle salt water , honey and ginger in tea also helps and throat lozenges but you want to find the kind with zinc in them as zinc kills the bacteria and can help heal . However if it is strep the best thing is to get onto a prescription medication it isnt something cured on its own and if left without treatment can turn into a worse infection and really cause problems. also if you dont finish your prescription with strep it can come back twice as worse it really is a nasty thing to get. Hopefully its just a sore throat but get it checked out .


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah a lot of the home remedies ive tried do nothing more than soothe and act as a feel good. i hardly EVER get sick but i know when i do i know i need somethnig more than otc. i usually wait 2-3 days bc sometimes your body can heal itself especially if you have a strong immune syst. which i try to keep up with.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I've decided that I'm almost positive its just a sore throat. Heck it might even be withdrawals, stopped smoking cold turkey the day before I got sick. I'm actually feeling a lot better today. I haven't had any stomach pains and my throat hasn't gotten worse. Definitely gonna tell the hubs to get some zinc lozenges I had no idea some had zinc and others don't. Thanks, I'm such a big baby when it comes to not feeling good. Lol


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> there are things you can do for sore throats like gurgle salt water , honey and ginger in tea also helps and throat lozenges but you want to find the kind with zinc in them as zinc kills the bacteria and can help heal . However if it is strep the best thing is to get onto a prescription medication it isnt something cured on its own and if left without treatment can turn into a worse infection and really cause problems. also if you dont finish your prescription with strep it can come back twice as worse it really is a nasty thing to get. Hopefully its just a sore throat but get it checked out .


Get treatment, it can keep coming back if u don't...but I've used salt water also to ease discomfort.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> I've decided that I'm almost positive its just a sore throat. Heck it might even be withdrawals, stopped smoking cold turkey the day before I got sick. I'm actually feeling a lot better today. I haven't had any stomach pains and my throat hasn't gotten worse. Definitely gonna tell the hubs to get some zinc lozenges I had no idea some had zinc and others don't. Thanks, I'm such a big baby when it comes to not feeling good. Lol


I usually get the strepsils i think they are called comes in a box. The zinc gives them a real powerful taste kinda menthol they arent my fav but they work.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with above, strep is no joke and needs medicine. Totally make a fresh ginger boiled with some sugar/tea until you get to the dr. and see if you have it.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I overreacted lol. A friend of mine told me it could be strep so I freaked out... turns out I'm already over the sore throat. I was gonna go to the Doc's this weekend if it hadn't cleared up... I'm one of those wait and see people. Not when it comes to little man tho, if I think he's sick he's goin to the Doc, luckily he hasn't had anything worse than a stuffy nose.

I thought I had Pneumonia once.. it was just Mono. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol im the same way I have to feel like im dying before I will go to a doctor lol , but with the kids the minute theres a soar throat or sniffle they are at the clinic lol. Doesnt help going through school for nursing I have all these medical books I used to look up symptoms and of course it always showed worse case scenario lol made me insane at times thinking something was seriously wrong LOL ,I have stopped going to those books when I get sick for those reasons lol.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I know right! I went to WebMD and it popped up with some big worded stuff. lol. Stupid internet lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya alot of doctors have said they hate the medical sites that are out now, people keep going to them and it always comes up with some off the wall illness that really only like 1 in 1000,000 people will have and they come in stressed and thinkin they are dying or second guessing what doctors are telling them lol. They really arent good sites , so much more to diagnosing then naming a few symptoms as many things have similar or same symptoms lol.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

lol yeah. The ones you get from going abroad and eating at some random "restaurant" lol.


----------

